# tendonitis



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

hey guys... soooo... I had alot of skimming to do lately... long story short... I have fng blown out my elbow... I cant even lift a beer to my mouth... symptoms started two days ago... but had to finish trowling out this job, finished today... and one inbetween.. I was having to hold my trowel 'unconventionally' all day to get this job done... but now I'm hooped... Im literally 'yelping' from the pain with every movement.
Went for acupuncture right after work today... she says... 'wow, so swollen!'... ugh..

any advice on what to do for my arm?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This helps my hand. You could use some Naproxen tablets to get the swelling down..Ibeprofen [spelled wrong] is your best friend!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

TIGER BALM!!!








Be careful how much you put on though!! That Sh!t will burn the hell out of you!
One time, after jogging, my leg muscles were super sore, so I rubbed some on the inside of my thighs but accidently got some on my nuts :blink:
That was brutal!!! :laughing: Never again!!
But it works!!! I swear by it! Just be careful...you've been warned. :jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that really sucks. i have a chronic injury that gets affected when i have to do alot of skimming. the tendon in my thumb is permanently injured. the screwgun is the worst offender. and that is almost always followed by lots of troweling. variety is the only thing that helps me not hurt. the more different things i do the less i hurt.

i recently was experimenting with switching hands. i was doing some hourly work and there was always little patches coming up on this reno i was doing and my thumb was bothering me so i started learning to use my left hand. super weird at first but i was starting to get the hang of it. i was also learning to screw with the left hand. i haven't really tried it since but i'm sure i could cross over if i had to. it would probably take me a couple of weeks to get the hang of it. that may seem like a long time to be losing money while effing around with the wrong hand but if drywall is your only source of income it might be worth it. you already know how to do it all so it is not like learning all over again it just might be really frustrating for a bit.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> that really sucks. i have a chronic injury that gets affected when i have to do alot of skimming. the tendon in my thumb is permanently injured. the screwgun is the worst offender. and that is almost always followed by lots of troweling. variety is the only thing that helps me not hurt. the more different things i do the less i hurt.
> 
> i recently was experimenting with switching hands. i was doing some hourly work and there was always little patches coming up on this reno i was doing and my thumb was bothering me so i started learning to use my left hand. super weird at first but i was starting to get the hang of it. i was also learning to screw with the left hand. i haven't really tried it since but i'm sure i could cross over if i had to. it would probably take me a couple of weeks to get the hang of it. that may seem like a long time to be losing money while effing around with the wrong hand but if drywall is your only source of income it might be worth it. you already know how to do it all so it is not like learning all over again it just might be really frustrating for a bit.


i used to work with a guy who fell off stilts and broke his trowelling arm (also landed on a 6" knife in his back pocket and cut a slice in his arse)
He couldnt afford to stop working so he had the doctor cast his arm so he could slip a hawk between his fingers and learnt to use a trowel left handed. He got good, now he can switch.

I always thought it would probably be better for his body to change around sometimes.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> TIGER BALM!!!
> View attachment 3968
> 
> 
> ...


Thats like deep heat, Rub some somewhere then go take a piss, It sets it on fire, Or eat your lunch and eat the last bit or bite your nails, Yuck.

Oh no, This reminds of something some young builders said a few weeks back, When you pick up a chick and really dont want to knock her up, Use one condom, Then some deepheat, then put another condom on, If the first one breaks she screams like hell then you know to get outa there :yes:

Mind you that could backfire, If you got a screamer anyway then how would you know :blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I've always back handed troweled my compound on rather than pushing my trowel, and lately my forearm muscles have been on fire, getting old I guess..

Then Yesturday I hit my middle finger with a hammer trying to hit a relatively soft galvanized nail through cement board, the end has swelled up, its currently 50% thicker than it should be lol..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Thats like deep heat, Rub some somewhere then go take a piss, It sets it on fire, Or eat your lunch and eat the last bit or bite your nails, Yuck.
> 
> Oh no, This reminds of something some young builders said a few weeks back, When you pick up a chick and really dont want to knock her up, Use one condom, Then some deepheat, then put another condom on, If the first one breaks she screams like hell then you know to get outa there :yes:
> 
> Mind you that could backfire, If you got a screamer anyway then how would you know :blink:


Bahahaha!! Too funny! :laughing:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the info guys.... I've been eating aleve (naproxen) -- it's not really helping... as for the tiger balm.... I was using that for the first two days... then I went and rubbed my eye... big mistake!... reminds me of something... I was in Muay Thai training for about 6 years, had a Japanese/Thai trainer... he would rub this stuff on me after every training session (3.5 hour intense training sessions 3x a week)... it was all chinese labelling on the bottle so I never really knew what it was... anyway, it burns about 50x what tiger balm does... he was rubbing it on my back, arms and legs.... well, i was sweating profusely, sweat runs down my back dragging this stuff with it, down my ass crack, and all around my a sshole... It had me screaming.... turns out the **** was horse liminent... fml.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Forced said:


> thanks for the info guys.... I've been eating aleve (naproxen) -- it's not really helping... as for the tiger balm.... I was using that for the first two days... then I went and rubbed my eye... big mistake!... reminds me of something... I was in Muay Thai training for about 6 years, had a Japanese/Thai trainer... he would rub this stuff on me after every training session... it was all chinese labelling on the bottle so I never really knew what it was... anyway, it burns about 50x what tiger balm does... he was rubbing it on my back, arms and legs.... well, i was sweating profusely, sweat runs down my back, down my ass crack, and all around my a sshole... It had me screaming.... turns out the **** was horse liminent... fml.


Hahahaha!! Nice. So ya, we've all been there..lol.
But I do find it helps! As long as you don't scratch yourself anywhere or rub anything. Clean your hands really well after use.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

Tip for tiger balm.... use a Q-tip to apply!!!

anyway... I went down to the local kintec store and picked up one of these...
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BAND-IT-BAND...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b80fb928

It was instant relief of pain once I put it on!!!:thumbup:.... I still have pain... but it is tolerable now... I definately recommend this for Tennis elbow... as they call it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Forced said:


> Tip for tiger balm.... use a Q-tip to apply!!!
> 
> anyway... I went down to the local kintec store and picked up one of these...
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BAND-IT-BAND...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b80fb928
> ...


Hmm, nice!
Also looks like it can double as calf protection on your stilts! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Go to the pharmacy and get a tennis elbow brace.
$20 They really help when you need to use your elbow.

Oh... I see you figured it out already.







[/URL]


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I would get some Shark Cartilege http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3076015 Read the product reviews, hope this helps


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Right now I am back on my diet plan, slipped off for a month, Probiotics taken every day along with a fat burner and sports vitapac, works great , energy gain is 100% and no joint pain, Just can't do like me and not stay on track. I just ran out of vitamines and waited to long to re-supply.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Switch to hawk and knife vs hawk and trowel.. I use 10" knife for everything now, been alot easier on my elbow..


----------

